# missing first game cd for zero hour



## hanjieg (May 21, 2011)

pls help me run my generals zero hour game..after i install my two in one c&c generals and zero hour cd two in one... the first game command and conquer already run but zero hour doesnt. here's whats happ'ning when i double click zero hour icon,it will start, i will choose challenge or watever, then click, then choose either normal or difficult,etc, then a message will pop out 'MISSING FIRST GAME CD" pls help


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

First of all you should always keep your OS up to date, Get XP service pack 3 and all other updates. Then make sure you have all game updates. When you say 2 in one is both Generals and Zero hr on the same cd?


----------



## hanjieg (May 21, 2011)

yes they are on 1 dvd...i have run it once the other day at last but i have to use virtual drive daemon...and mounted the gen cd1...it run, but how i can run it without mounting gen cd1 iso copy?because i installed it from a dvd, so i supposed that there will be no need for a virtual drive to run it..


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you using the original retail disc or a backup copy that you've created yourself?

You shouldn't need to use a virtual drive.


----------



## hanjieg (May 21, 2011)

thats why im asking how to fix it...i did an iso copy because they are all in one cd....and when install it from cd... an error insert cd2 appears....so i made an iso copy so tht when it prompts me to insert cd1 or cd2 then i will just mount on daemon...it works. however, if no daemon it wont......but thanks anyway for trying to help maybe i will just go for this for a while.....


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

Depending on where your from you can download legal software to make an exact copy of any CD/DVD. Here is a link. SlySoft CloneCD | clone cd, backup cd, cd copy, copy music cd, copy navigation cd, copy protected cd, safe disc.
I'm pretty sure they offer a free trial. Depending on where you live will determine if it's legal to use this software or not. I'm from Canada so it's legal here to make a backup.


----------

